# MGG Tact Pig Knuck PFS (Tapped Tabs)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

YES! Got the cores in today...man I love such fast service these guys have. I scaled this up with 3/16" texture ABS and red liners. Pinned with stainless barrel bolts.

She shoots nice....

Time to hammer some cans.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Are they on your website yet ? 
I dig the concept a lot


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GoodShot said:


> Are they on your website yet ?
> I dig the concept a lot


No not yet. Took a gamble with the waterjet and I seem to have hit the jackpot. I'll be listing a bunch of new stuff in the next coming days.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I want one! This little things are sweet! Great job Eric


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Batman is going to want one for his utility belt brother! Super cool!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I really hope there is a version of this I can afford! It looks amazing.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great concept Erick!! dig the tab attachment system!! Hope there's a vid coming.....


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> Great concept Erick!! dig the tab attachment system!! Hope there's a vid coming.....


I shot a bare one I made on the weekend before the cores got made. It shoots real nice!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice!! Are you shooting BB´s?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> Nice!! Are you shooting BB´s?


yup!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Will it handle single 1745 or single 2050's

I would be shooting 7/16 steel or .40 lead ?

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Will it handle single 1745 or single 2050's
> 
> I would be shooting 7/16 steel or .40 lead ?
> 
> wll


With some thicker tabs, single 1745 is likely very possible. It's as much hand press sure as you can handle. PFS style, turn and tweak!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

stinger said:


> Batman is going to want one for his utility belt brother! Super cool!


I cam imagine one of these with a metal clip directly on the frame so you can slide onto a belt or your pocket for easy draw.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I cam imagine one of these with a metal clip directly on the frame so you can slide onto a belt or your pocket for easy draw.


That's a great idea, I already had sorta of considered it but the design didn't really allow for it. I have one glued up right now that I could leave the hole out from the middle and see if I could add a clip.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Need to be safe about making these. A quick router jig for holding the work while rounding the edges.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so cool!

ME WANTIE!


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Eric, you should know that it looks amazing! I wasn't planning to buy a slingshot, but this one... this one has to get in my hands. :bowdown:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Made a neutered one. No hole in the middle for the more conservative types 

Also used some cutler rivets for that vintage feel.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

IMHO, looks better with the middle hole.

Eric, whats the length of the 2040s?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> IMHO, looks better with the middle hole.
> 
> Eric, whats the length of the 2040s?


They aren't 2040's, they are 1632's and they are about...7" active length.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

They´re awesome, I take my hat off to you mate :bowdown:

All the best,

Luke


----------

